# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' star wants Kennedy reunion

## Perdita

Neighbours star Jackie Woodburne has admitted that she would love to see Jesse Spencer and Benjamin McNair return to the soap.

The actress, who plays Ramsay Street legend Susan Kennedy, confirmed that she dreams of welcoming her screen sons back to Erinsborough for the show's forthcoming 25th anniversary.

Spencer played Billy Kennedy on Neighbours from 1994 to 2000. He is now known internationally for his role as Dr. Robert Chase on US medical drama House.

Meanwhile, McNair appeared in the role of Malcolm, the eldest Kennedy sibling, between 1994 and 1997. He later returned for short stints in 2002 and 2004.

Speaking about possible anniversary guests in an interview with PA, Woodburne announced: "If I could have my wish it would be Billy and Mal - Benjy McNair and Jesse Spencer. If we could bring them back for a 25-year celebration that would be wonderful. Get the Kennedy family back as they were at the beginning - that would be terrific."

Earlier this month, Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson) called for the return of his former screen wife Fiona Corke.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

The could always recast the roles if the original actors didnt return

----------

